# Engine breakdown



## mads334 (Feb 5, 2005)

After replacing different parts such as air mass/volume indicators & installed a new turbo, the engine still ran slow w/no power. Engine oil still being blown into air intake and turbo. The engine is now pronounced dead, what action nissan is taking now i have noe idea. I guess they are gonna get me a new car, as far as I know they have no idea what the problem is-same for me??. 
I`ve reafd something about a pre-cat that can throw "shit"into your engine-this might be the reason?
Wish me luck


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

??? :wtf: 

I didn't know X-trails could be had with a Turbo?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mads334,

You already have a thread started on your story? You should keep going with the same thread; it makes it easier to follow.

About the "cat" problem I thought it was only affecting the QR25 engine?
I could be wrong... 



ViperZ,
You still have a lot to learn my young "Jedi" (hi hi).
Search and read on... You were indicated by Manuelga to look towards Nissan Japan, If you look on their web site you will see a 2.0 Litre Turbo (SR20VET) engine that is available. Not in Canada of course.

But I think Mads334 has a Diesel engine Right ?


ValBoo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Mads334,
> 
> ViperZ,
> You still have a lot to learn my young "Jedi" (hi hi).
> ...


When it comes to the world of Nissans, it would seem you are correct my "Master"


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Mads334,
> 
> You already have a thread started on your story? You should keep going with the same thread; it makes it easier to follow.
> 
> ...


Valboo you have crossed to the dark side of the force. :fluffy: Actually mads334 X-Trail is equipped with the YD22DDTi engine. It's a 2.2 turbo diesel mated to a 6 speed manual. 

mads334 you truck does not use a catalic convereter on the turbo manifold. It uses one further back. The only X-Trails affected by cat converter failures are gasoline units with the QR20DE or QR25DE engines.


----------



## mads334 (Feb 5, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Valboo you have crossed to the dark side of the force. :fluffy: Actually mads334 X-Trail is equipped with the YD22DDTi engine. It's a 2.2 turbo diesel mated to a 6 speed manual.
> 
> mads334 you truck does not use a catalic convereter on the turbo manifold. It uses one further back. The only X-Trails affected by cat converter failures are gasoline units with the QR20DE or QR25DE engines.


Thank you, but still nor I or Nissan knowa what is causing all my engine oil being blown into the turbo-which again caused the engine to fail permanently


----------

